# My Mooches



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

That is too funny. Reminds me of the neighbor who watched my dogs and felt that they were starving because of the raw diet. So, everytime my old boy gave her the 'sad look' she'd make him kraft dinner and let him eat the whole batch. He was so fat when I got back! She went through a case....

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha Nyg & Razz remind me of being back in high school and convincing the teacher to let us go for a lonnnnng "bathroom break!"

What goofballs!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL! My babies can sweet talk my mother into feeding them anything any time. My basset never begs at the table unless my oldest daughter is there. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh Gwen and Lana. Bet you the boys would like the house guest to stay for a while and what an interesting choice to feed a dog Kraft dinner. I wonder if others have funny feeding stories to share.


----------

